# Ich möchte geworben werden! :3



## Kibaka (18. April 2012)

Moin, Moin

Wie der Titel schon andeutet, möchte ich gerne Erweckt werden und suche daher einen geeigneten Partner.
Ich spiele nun seit ca 1 Jahr kein WoW mehr. Davor habe ich schon länger nicht mehr richtig gespielt.
Angefangen habe ich mit Anfang BC und habe dort auch aktiv geraidet. (Bis auf Sunwell alles gesehen)
In WotLk ging es dann weiter, bis ich halt keine Zeit mehr hatte (In der Kaserne mitm UMTS-Stick macht es kein Spaß)
Nun habe ich einfach wieder bock aufs spielen, bzw. mal wieder reinzuschauen.

Was ich biete:
- Einen Account, der erweckt werden kann
- Der Account wird mindestens einmal erweitert, damit derjenige das Mount bekommt.

Was ich gerne hätte:
- Startgold wäre nicht schlecht, aber nicht zwingend notwendig
- Invite in eine Gilde die aktiv raidet (damit ich Twinkraids mitrennen kann etc). *
- Weitere Unterstützung (Hab ja länger net mehr gespielt und hab daher nicht mehr alles auf dem Schirm)
- Server sollte nicht leer sein, so wie Rexxar vor nem Jahr (Horde) *g*
- Fraktion ist mir eig auch egal. Habe aber nur immer Horde gespielt und hätte kein Plan wo ich was in den Alli-Städten finden sollte)

* Diese Bedingung kommt daher, dass ich in WoW am liebsten Raide. Das ist das was mich wieder nach Azeroth zurückholt. 
  Ich habe viel Erfahrung mit meinem Enhancer in damaligen aktuellen Raids. Aber ich weiß ja imo net wie es grad aussieht.

Ich hoffe ich habe mit meinem Textblock jemanden angesprochen, der es mit mir durchziehen will! =D

MfG Flo


----------



## hoti82 (18. April 2012)

hast Post wir werben dich recht gerne, sind lvl 22gilde auf dem Zirkel. Auf Seiten der alianz. Gildeninvite ist selbst verständlich bei uns. Wäre froh von dir zuhören.


----------



## Kibaka (18. April 2012)

Hat sich erledigt!
Hab einen netten Spieler gefunden, der mir bereits eine Rolle geschickt hat! =)

MfG


----------

